# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Какой выпуск Windows будет установлен во время этого бесплатного обновления?

## DEL

При обновлении вы получите аналогичный текущему выпуск Windows. Например, если вы используете Windows 7 Домашняя расширенная, ваша система будет обновлена до Windows 10 Домашняя.

Windows 7
С выпуска	На выпуск
Windows 7 Начальная - Windows 10 Домашняя
Windows 7 Домашняя базовая  - Windows 10 Домашняя
Windows 7 Домашняя расширенная - Windows 10 Домашняя
Windows 7 Профессиональная - Windows 10 Pro
Windows 7 Максимальная - Windows 10 Pro

Windows 8
С выпуска	На выпуск
Windows Phone 8.15 - Windows 10 Mobile
Windows 8.16 - Windows 10 Домашняя
Windows 8.1 Профессиональная - Windows 10 Pro
Windows 8.1 Профессиональная для учащихся - Windows 10 Pro

 Для выпусков N и KN применяется схема обновления, в которой обновление соответствует родительскому выпуску (например, Windows 7 Профессиональная N обновляется до Windows 10 Pro N).

Некоторые выпуски исключены: Windows 7 Корпоративная, Windows 8/8.1 Корпоративная и Windows RT/RT 8.1. Активным пользователям Software Assurance с корпоративной лицензией обновление до Windows 10 предлагается в качестве корпоративного предложения вне рамок данного предложения.

----------

